# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Making your Ubuntu desktop, better.

## kassetra

So, I was looking around at my Ubuntu system, and I was thinking - what would make my Ubuntu desktop a better experience?

I have a few ideas, but I'd like to know your ideas as well.

I have them divided into two categories, applications that are available to install, and ones that may not even been created yet (possibly only exist in theory):

_Available:_
*gnome-blog:* This little app adds a drop down blog post entry form to my top panel.  That was a giant improvement over having to open another tab in firefox to blog stuff.
*
gourmet recipe manager:* This app allows me to dump all my menu-mailer weekly menus / shopping list into a handy application.  I pay per month to have all of my cooking pre-planned for me, so why not take advantage of that and store the recipes?  As an added bonus, this application takes all kinds of recipe files and stores them / categorizes them et al.

*beep-media-player:* xmms/winamp for gnome2, it works really well without a large, clunky interface (IMO), also it has a docklet plugin so that it can minimize to my panel - like gaim.   :Smile: 

*gnomebaker:* I really want a single application that allows me to mix/burn all kinds of media onto cd's & dvd's... and while nautilus is pretty good for simple cd burning, gnomebaker has all of the extras that I want (I want to make a music cd sometimes!)  Plus, it looks nice and is intuitive.   :Smile: 
*
gnome art:* This is one of those applications that I like because it's convenient and uses less tabs in firefox (I almost always have firefox tabbed to the max... my poor ram!) -- it allows me to preview and download/install new themes, backgrounds, etc. from the art.gnome.org website (hopefully gnome-look will get in on the action soon too!)
*
freemind:* I like this application a lot, but it has some drawbacks.  I really do not like the dependence on java (it makes it slow slow slow - and ugly, to boot) - but for mind mapping / note taking, I haven't found anything that beats it.
_
Theoretical:
_*games:* Outside of Creatures, I don't see (m)any games in Linux or even available through Cedega in Linux for Women.  Myst? (as of this writing, NONE of the Myst games work in Cedega / Wine / VMWare)  Sims?  (Same here)  Something-Completely-New?  (What I wouldn't give for a fun, interactive game that was completely new and different - that wasn't another kill-em-up or puzzle solver.)

*field-related applications:* If you're a Woman in math, engineering, or a physical/computer science, there are plenty of applications for you.  If you deal in written arts, journalism, psychology, teaching, etc. there are next to no applications available to use in Linux - to some extent, this is also true for graphic design / visual arts, and audio arts as well.  Applications exist for Windows and Macs - but not for Linux.
*
photo album + publication applications:* Long considered to be the poor step-child to graphic design, there isn't a single, simple application that allows you to just make cards, flyers, and small publications that you can print on your home printer (including using some of your own photos!)  I'm not talking about a full graphics package, nor a full pagemaker-style page layout system, but a simple little "click here to make a nice card" application with templates and such.
*
children's applications:* My sister-in-law won't use Linux for the simple reason that all of the children's applications are Windows/Mac only.  (Well, all of the "popular" ones are, anyway.)  Spongebob!  We need you!   :Smile: 


- So now I want your thoughts!  What makes a good, usable desktop for you?

----------


## tread

> If you deal in written arts, journalism, psychology, teaching, etc. there are next to no applications available to use in Linux


What sort of applications would you be talking about here? If you mean an Office type of package, to write documents, make presentations etc. there is always openoffice .. but I guess you arent talking about that. So I'm curious .. what applications do these fields require?

----------


## kassetra

> What sort of applications would you be talking about here? If you mean an Office type of package, to write documents, make presentations etc. there is always openoffice .. but I guess you arent talking about that. So I'm curious .. what applications do these fields require?


Oh, it's not what they require - but applications that make your daily work / study in these fields easier like:

for teaching: having a single app help you with lesson plans, lesson arcs, notes, extra materials needed for a lesson, time allotments, handouts, test questions, etc.

for writing arts (say, novel/freelance writing): an app that stores & helps define plot timelines, character profiles, story arc, chapter arc, sub-plotlines, etc.

There are many in Windows / Mac - but none in Linux.

----------


## tread

Ah, ok. Thanks for the reply .. I never did any creative writing, so I had no clue   :Smile:

----------


## TravisNewman

_"games: Outside of Creatures, I don't see (m)any games in Linux or even available through Cedega in Linux for Women. Myst? (as of this writing, NONE of the Myst games work in Cedega / Wine / VMWare) Sims? (Same here) Something-Completely-New? (What I wouldn't give for a fun, interactive game that was completely new and different - that wasn't another kill-em-up or puzzle solver.)"
_
Well, I dunno, my fiancee was a big doom, quake, and serious sam freak  :Wink:

----------


## Zenith_

Games for women?  Speaking as a woman I can only say that I hate most games that are supposedly geared towards women.   :Very Happy:   (Not that I'm a shoot 'em up fan either.)

I'm an MMORPG fan currently playing World of Warcraft, and that runs perfectly under Cedega in Ubuntu.  If only Photoshop CS would run too I'd make the switch completely, as it is I've kept dual boot with a small XP install.  Shame as I was hoping to get rid of Windows altogether.

I have to say this is one of the most useful linux sites/forums I've come across.  Recently switched from Mandrake and I'm loving Ubuntu.  I even like Gnome now!   :Smile:

----------


## niels

I know this might be a bit off-topic, but I was really inspired by this topic. I have now installed BMP - and I like it! I'm now able to play WMA files, and the interface is really nice!

But I would like to install some of the other interesting plug-ins (especially the one mentioned in the quote below). But I don't know how to install all these interesting plug-ins...

Please help me...




> *beep-media-player:* xmms/winamp for gnome2, it works really well without a large, clunky interface (IMO), also it has a docklet plugin so that it can minimize to my panel - like gaim.

----------


## rwabel

> So, I was looking around at my Ubuntu system, and I was thinking - what would make my Ubuntu desktop a better experience?
> 
> I have a few ideas, but I'd like to know your ideas as well.
> 
> I have them divided into two categories, applications that are available to install, and ones that may not even been created yet (possibly only exist in theory):
> 
> _Available:_
> *gnome-blog:* This little app adds a drop down blog post entry form to my top panel.  That was a giant improvement over having to open another tab in firefox to blog stuff.
> *
> ...


 are there any recipes that I can import from a website or I can download to import? If possible recipes in german  :Smile:

----------


## ulisse

> I know this might be a bit off-topic, but I was really inspired by this topic. I have now installed BMP - and I like it! I'm now able to play WMA files, and the interface is really nice!
> 
> But I would like to install some of the other interesting plug-ins (especially the one mentioned in the quote below). But I don't know how to install all these interesting plug-ins...
> 
> Please help me...


You can download the sources here:
http://mark.xnull.de/bmp-docklet.php 

Then, as usual:
./configure
make
sudo make install

probably you'll be asked for "XML: :Capital Razz: arser"; install it by doing: 
sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl

----------


## kassetra

> Games for women? Speaking as a woman I can only say that I hate most games that are supposedly geared towards women.   (Not that I'm a shoot 'em up fan either.)


Oh I know.  Most "Games for Women" are more like, "Games geared for female pre-teens and early teenagers." ... So I know exactly what you mean.  (How is having an online "makeover" party fun?!)  What I meant were games that weren't shoot-em-ups (there are PLENTY of those, if that's your thing -- and it was mine, years ago.), nor puzzle games (Again, plenty of those, albeit most of them do not run in Linux...) ... I just want something, I don't know... geared for Women, not girls, and not something geared for men/boys.




> If only Photoshop CS would run too I'd make the switch completely, as it is I've kept dual boot with a small XP install. Shame as I was hoping to get rid of Windows altogether.


I have to use PS CS for my job, so I have Linux as my computer, and use VMWare to have PS CS in it's own little window on my Linux desktop.  That way I don't have any need for dual boot.

----------


## Zenith_

> Oh I know.  Most "Games for Women" are more like, "Games geared for female pre-teens and early teenagers." ... So I know exactly what you mean.  (How is having an online "makeover" party fun?!)


haha  Definately.  I don't find real life makeover parties fun, let alone online ones.   :Very Happy: 




> I have to use PS CS for my job, so I have Linux as my computer, and use VMWare to have PS CS in it's own little window on my Linux desktop.  That way I don't have any need for dual boot.


VMWare is a little beyond both my budget and understanding at the moment, but I'll keep it in mind, thanks for the tip!

----------


## keyshawn

> *
> gourmet recipe manager:* This app allows me to dump all my menu-mailer weekly menus / shopping list into a handy application. I pay per month to have all of my cooking pre-planned for me, so why not take advantage of that and store the recipes? As an added bonus, this application takes all kinds of recipe files and stores them / categorizes them et al.


well, There's Krecipes - http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/ 

Also, this discussion could be appended to the Idea Pool -
http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IdeaPool

----------


## kassetra

> VMWare is a little beyond both my budget and understanding at the moment, but I'll keep it in mind, thanks for the tip!


VMWare works like this: 
You install vmware.
It gives you what is, for all intents and purposes, a "mini-virtual-computer" inside of your computer.
You install an OS (say, Windows XP) on this new "mini-virtual-computer."
You install your programs on this new computer.

Bada-bing.  You can run Photoshop CS inside of a window on one of your desktops.  Good stuff.   :Smile:

----------


## FrozenBubble

What about simple classic games like FrozenBubble  :Razz:  or others.  Does anyone know of any good console emulators...Having old sega games or other consoles would greatly add to the variety of games.

A good site for emulators for That other operating system and roms is www.emuasylum.com

These people have kept many old games alive

----------


## tread

> well, how should someone, who never worked with something like inkscape, quark-x-press, adobe illustrator or any other "advanced" graphic application succeed in his effort to create a nice-looking birthday card?


It doesn't have to, you know. When a grandchild makes a card for his/her grandparent, its, if you will pardon the cliche, the thought that counts.

And it is simple applications that sum up to make a usable desktop experience for a normal user .. esp. if we are trying to get Linux accepted at the home user level.

----------


## poofyhairguy

> I just want something, I don't know... geared for Women, not girls, and not something geared for men/boys.


Ummmmm....Kass....this is like the Holy Grail for game design. For over a decade game producing companies have tried to create a female friendly game. within the industry, The Sims is like the only game to that most devs would say truely succeed at this (I think it is highest selling PC game of all time because of this) but the creator was not trying to make a female friendly game. If you can come up with a new genre for games that appeal to women, then you could make a lot of money. For the most part, game publishers have given up- its easier (and more certain profitwise) to make the next great first person shooter than it is to try (and most likely fail) to make a game targeted for females.

This is the hoenst truth. I think the root of the problem is that:

A. Not enough women are game developers

B. Not enough women are hardcore gamers (in that industry-especially on not consoles- 20% of gamers buy 80% of the games). 

C. As far as games go, guys are easy to market to. Sales seem to show that all we need are pretty graphics, gore and maybe a little T and A every now and then.

----------


## tikal26

I was wondering if you sister tried Kubuntu Jr or debian jr. They have some very nice stuff for kids. Also there is PBS kids where they can aceess all sort of games. My aunt uses Debiana nd debian Jr for my cousings plus all the K edutaiment to help them. It helps them learn their spanish verbs , also they really help to visualize math. I don't know if gnome has  similar packages.

----------


## Stormy Eyes

> for writing arts (say, novel/freelance writing): an app that stores & helps define plot timelines, character profiles, story arc, chapter arc, sub-plotlines, etc.


Actually, there is one app: http://www.writerscafe.co.uk/. However, installation looks tricky, as there's no Debian package and it appears to have been built with an earlier version of glibc. I've tried using it, but I prefer to use OpenOffice.org for actual writing and store character profiles, story arc, etc. in text files that I can grep as needed.

----------


## kassetra

> Ummmmm....Kass....this is like the Holy Grail for game design. 
> This is the hoenst truth. I think the root of the problem is that:
> 
> A. Not enough women are game developers
> 
> B. Not enough women are hardcore gamers (in that industry-especially on not consoles- 20% of gamers buy 80% of the games). 
> 
> C. As far as games go, guys are easy to market to. Sales seem to show that all we need are pretty graphics, gore and maybe a little T and A every now and then.


LOL I know, I know.  I was hoping that maybe we could start threads about what elements would make a good game for women.  I think that if we started with just some basic ideas - we could write up a game storyboard - and then proceed from there.   :Smile:

----------


## kassetra

> Actually, there is one app: http://www.writerscafe.co.uk/. However, installation looks tricky, as there's no Debian package and it appears to have been built with an earlier version of glibc. I've tried using it, but I prefer to use OpenOffice.org for actual writing and store character profiles, story arc, etc. in text files that I can grep as needed.


Interesting, I'll take a look at it.
I have all of my writing / etc. in text files as well as database files, but what I'm missing most of all is a nice single app that holds it all together, and also lets me see new connections and possibilities.  Ha!  Or one that even makes suggestions!  Windows / Mac users have had applications that perform these kinds of tasks for ages, and I would really like to see Linux stretch out into new fields.   :Smile:

----------


## kassetra

> I was wondering if you sister tried Kubuntu Jr or debian jr. They have some very nice stuff for kids. Also there is PBS kids where they can aceess all sort of games. My aunt uses Debiana nd debian Jr for my cousings plus all the K edutaiment to help them. It helps them learn their spanish verbs , also they really help to visualize math. I don't know if gnome has similar packages.


Ooooh, I'll have to take a look!  These definitely sound intriguing!  One of my latest ideas was to write to the Public Broadcasting Station here in the US and see if they would be willing to also release Linux versions of their games / educational materials.

----------


## primeirocrime

hope I'm not writing out of context

when I showed a Hoary Live Cd to this friend of mine, she complained that Gaim couldn't do the things MSN 7.0 does, I went back to XP and then saw all this sort of interactive wiggles and electro-clash effects. I know this is a microsoft technology, but wouldn't it be possible to come up with a similar and as responsive as msn effects to GAIM and/or Kopete? When I'm chatting in Gaim my female friends complain a lot that I don't get those things, I explain why, and then I'm called a nerd, wich I am, but I would like to be able to talk and convert my female friends to Ubuntu or whatever distro.

I feel this is one of the fields that is missing in gnu/linux, more interactive behaviour from apps, and not only messengers. And this could indeed atract more women to gnu/linux. My mother for instance is crazy for popping up menus and icons that grow/glow/shrink [ i don't consider this to be just eyecandy, but only responsive behaviour from a otherwise cold medium] she went mad with superkaramba.

So a desktop that is both friendly and responsive to actions makes people more compelled to use it. I personally prefer streamlined stuff and a minimal look, but I'm just one person, and most people do like reaction from the desktop [like that OsX toolbar]




this sucks, I hate to  say "female friends" or "women friends" or even "girlfriends" [this one makes me sound like Casanova or the like] in portuguese it's just "amigas" sorry if my sentences sound ugly, this is not my native language.

----------


## rwabel

> hope I'm not writing out of context
> 
> when I showed a Hoary Live Cd to this friend of mine, she complained that Gaim couldn't do the things MSN 7.0 does, I went back to XP and then saw all this sort of interactive wiggles and electro-clash effects. I know this is a microsoft technology, but wouldn't it be possible to come up with a similar and as responsive as msn effects to GAIM and/or Kopete? When I'm chatting in Gaim my female friends complain a lot that I don't get those things, I explain why, and then I'm called a nerd, wich I am, but I would like to be able to talk and convert my female friends to Ubuntu or whatever distro.
> 
> I feel this is one of the fields that is missing in gnu/linux, more interactive behaviour from apps, and not only messengers. And this could indeed atract more women to gnu/linux. My mother for instance is crazy for popping up menus and icons that grow/glow/shrink [ i don't consider this to be just eyecandy, but only responsive behaviour from a otherwise cold medium] she went mad with superkaramba.
> 
> So a desktop that is both friendly and responsive to actions makes people more compelled to use it. I personally prefer streamlined stuff and a minimal look, but I'm just one person, and most people do like reaction from the desktop [like that OsX toolbar]
> 
> 
> ...


 take a look at amsn. They have a cvs version with webcam and they have plugins for the funny nudge effect and other stuff. It looks a bit crappy, but it's the only one that has some msn stuff inside.

----------


## primeirocrime

Ok, I'll try... last time I used amsn it looked like it belonged to another era, It didn''t go very well with gnome or kde...but that was back in fedora core 1, so let em check that.

----------


## rwabel

> Ok, I'll try...but last time I used amsn it looked like it belonged to another era, It doesn't go very well with gnome or kde.


 that's true, but the only one that has such features. maybe they will once change the GUI  :Smile:

----------


## kassetra

> I feel this is one of the fields that is missing in gnu/linux, more interactive behaviour from apps, and not only messengers. And this could indeed atract more women to gnu/linux. My mother for instance is crazy for popping up menus and icons that grow/glow/shrink [ i don't consider this to be just eyecandy, but only responsive behaviour from a otherwise cold medium] she went mad with superkaramba.
> 
> So a desktop that is both friendly and responsive to actions makes people more compelled to use it. I personally prefer streamlined stuff and a minimal look, but I'm just one person, and most people do like reaction from the desktop [like that OsX toolbar]


MSN has interactivity, games, webcams, etc. - which is something that the Linux IM apps have been jumping to catch up with, unfortunately, the Linux developers have a hard time staying ahead of the IM-protocol lockout just so Linux people can talk with other MSN people on the network, not to mention AIM/ICQ/Yahoo, etc.  

The protocols that allow MSN users to have games/interactivity/etc. inside of their messenger change even faster than the login/chat protocols...

The best possible solution to the IM enhanced feature need/want is to create plugins for GAIM, similar to the guifications plugin...  This would allow the developers of GAIM to focus on keeping people connected to the various networks, while at the same time allowing other people that want the IM enhancements to have them....

Until that happens aMSN is probably your best bet with your female friends... 

I agree, however, that more interaction could definitely pull in more users - not just Women (but they might give Linux at least a second glance if the desktops had more interactivity), but people in general (children especially.)  I myself wouldn't mind seeing more "goodies" available for a user to have in their desktop.   :Smile: 

(p.s. Even english speakers struggle with what to call friends when they want to reference a single gender of friends... my friends used to resort to calling their friends "friend-boys" and "friend-girls" for gender-based groupings of their friends... having a word like "amigos" or "amigas" definitely comes in handy.  So don't worry about how it sounds, it sounds fine!)

----------


## primeirocrime

o k   o k  :Very Happy: 

I'm giving a go with amsn, and after a while it becomes quite friendly and responsive [still ugly and grimmy] Now I have 2 options:
option 1: "sell" amsn to the friend-girls
option 2: become a programmer well versed in gtk+, mono, c++ and all those things I haven't got a clue like the snakey language...

----------


## jonrkc

I found the latest release of Freemind not as good as the older one, so I looked around for another application for clustering or "mind-mapping" and found kdissert.  It hasn't got all the features of Freemind but I like its looks and how it works better; also, it is not a Java application (I share your feeling about Java's slowness).  Kdissert requires KDE modules, but doesn't have to work in a KDE environment.  I'm well pleased with it so far.  A Google search should easily turn it up for you; it doesn't seem to be available in a Debian package.

----------


## bk452

> well, There's Krecipes - http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/ 
> 
> Also, this discussion could be appended to the Idea Pool -
> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IdeaPool


I compiled Krecipes and it looks good.  How do you get permissions for mysql or psql?
I'm going through the wizard and I'm stuck but good.

----------


## lilandra

> when I showed a Hoary Live Cd to this friend of mine, she complained that Gaim couldn't do the things MSN 7.0 does, I went back to XP and then saw all this sort of interactive wiggles and electro-clash effects. I know this is a microsoft technology, but wouldn't it be possible to come up with a similar and as responsive as msn effects to GAIM and/or Kopete? When I'm chatting in Gaim my female friends complain a lot that I don't get those things, I explain why, and then I'm called a nerd, wich I am, but I would like to be able to talk and convert my female friends to Ubuntu or whatever distro.


Thankfully with regards to my mom...well she got to use trillian on her own by taking note of what i used to use on xp (yes i know not open source but i like it!)

and then when we were having *issues* or when i was messing with some computer or other...she used gaim on the linux computer and did like it and wouldn't've minded if i installed it for her to use on windows  :Smile: 

unfortunately i'm not able to get her off windows completely  because she goes to paltalk classes and well paltalk only runs on windows...argh
you know...i wish things didn't only run on windows..if it at least ran on one more OS i would be more accepting but these only windows things...grrrr

and i'm not all that conversant with wine so  :Sad:

----------


## jonrkc

> Thankfully with regards to my mom...well she got to use trillian on her own by taking note of what i used to use on xp (yes i know not open source but i like it!)
> 
> and then when we were having *issues* or when i was messing with some computer or other...she used gaim on the linux computer and did like it and wouldn't've minded if i installed it for her to use on windows 
> 
> unfortunately i'm not able to get her off windows completely  because she goes to paltalk classes and well paltalk only runs on windows...argh
> you know...i wish things didn't only run on windows..if it at least ran on one more OS i would be more accepting but these only windows things...grrrr
> 
> and i'm not all that conversant with wine so


 I know this is off-topic, but I hope a moderator will overlook it this once...  I couldn't agree more about "these only [W]indows things...grrrr".  I wrote a bitter email to our public library's IT person about their website having features that only work with Internet Explorer.  A private corporation has a right to insist on Windows, even if I don't like it.  But a public institution is shameful if it restricts users to Windows.

I could go on and on.  I won't.  Thanks for bearing with my mini-rant.  

Oh, by the way, the library didn't reply.

----------


## Sleeper Service

> children's applications: [/b]My sister-in-law won't use Linux for the simple reason that all of the children's applications are Windows/Mac only.  (Well, all of the "popular" ones are, anyway.)  Spongebob!  We need you!


Fwiw, I think GCompris (apt-get install gcompris) has been really good for our children.  There are so many different games included with it that there's always something new to try, and it covers a wide age range (ours started at about age 2, and it looks likely to keep them busy up to age 10 or 11).

There's also Tux Paint (apt-get install tuxpaint, tuxpaint-stamps) which is a great painting game for kids.

But I sympathise with the problem.  We've got lots of relatives that think "oh, Abi and Mark are into computers, we'll buy their kids this glossy looking Windows-only CD-Rom game".  Doesn't matter how many times you tell them about Linux, their eyes still glaze over and they still buy the junk CDs.   :Brick wall:

----------


## rwabel

the problem with gaim is that they cannot just make a plugin or extension for video and audio conferences. It's a problem of the code I've read. They would need to chagne the whole thing somehow. But there is a fork called gaimvv, which at the moment doesn't support msn video, only yahoo. They will reinclude soon video for msn.

----------


## nocturn

> But I sympathise with the problem.  We've got lots of relatives that think "oh, Abi and Mark are into computers, we'll buy their kids this glossy looking Windows-only CD-Rom game".  Doesn't matter how many times you tell them about Linux, their eyes still glaze over and they still buy the junk CDs.


If this is a real problem, maybe you can get that software to run under Wine or even Cedega (WineX).
I hope it improves though.

----------


## Stormy Eyes

> But I sympathise with the problem.  We've got lots of relatives that think "oh, Abi and Mark are into computers, we'll buy their kids this glossy looking Windows-only CD-Rom game".  Doesn't matter how many times you tell them about Linux, their eyes still glaze over and they still buy the junk CDs.


I've had that problem as well. I just tell them, "Look. I know you're trying to be generous, but don't please don't give me software when you're thinking of giving me a gift. My gear can't run it."

----------


## Sleeper Service

*@nocturn:* actually, I've had some good experiences with Win4Lin, and they offer a good "home" version of their win9*/ME software for just a handful of bucks.  I've tried it with Ubuntu and it works pretty well.  Needs a kernel patch (ouch), but their graphical installer (ooooh!) seems to take care of that automatically.

But while I'll turn to Windows for occassional website testing (because I *have* to), I'm not going back to it for anything else.  It's a matter of principle and I'm a stubborn old so-and-so  :Smile:

----------


## jonrkc

Sleeper Service, I'm with you all the way.  I will use Windows to help a friend who's stuck with it, or (reluctantly) at a public library or other public terminal, but I absolutely will not return to it.  I've told friends I will throw away my computer before I'll go back to Windows.  I would use a Mac, but prefer Linux.  I've had a hard time learning some of the basics, even, partly because I'm 65 yrs. old and partly because I've got a few other things in my life besides Linux.  But on the whole I love it, and going from Mandrake/Mandriva to Ubuntu is like getting a whole new computer--I absolutely love it despite some terrible mistakes that led to having to re-create most of my files.  Live and learn.

The only reason I tell friends with Windows that I honestly cannot recommend Linux to them is that I'm more technically minded than anybody I know, and I have had such a tough go of it, even with help from a professional tech at a University here, and, especially, on some great forums including this one--that I think they'd end up going back to Windows anyway.  Nothing would please me more than to see Linux become dominant, and Apple second.   :Smile: 

For me it's definitely a matter of principle, as with you: And we're both stubborn old so-and-so's!

----------


## niels

> You can download the sources here:
> http://mark.xnull.de/bmp-docklet.php 
> 
> Then, as usual:
> ./configure
> make
> sudo make install
> 
> probably you'll be asked for "XML:arser"; install it by doing: 
> sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl


Well, I just tried this, but it says that there is no make file. What does this meen?
There is one file called Makefile.am and one called Makefile.in. There is also a SH-file called mkinstalldirs.

When I try the 'make install' command it says something like it can't create 'install'...

How do I work around it?

----------


## bored2k

> Well, I just tried this, but it says that there is no make file. What does this meen?
> There is one file called Makefile.am and one called Makefile.in. There is also a SH-file called mkinstalldirs.
> 
> When I try the 'make install' command it says something like it can't create 'install'...
> 
> How do I work around it?


 Did you run ./configure first ? Try and catch errors at the end, because you need to fix those before going any further.

----------


## niels

> Did you run ./configure first ? Try and catch errors at the end, because you need to fix those before going any further.


Yes, I did. Here is the output from ./configure. What to do now?


FROM ./configure...
-----------------------------

root@nielspc:/home/niels/Pakker/bmp-docklet-1.2 # ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for g++... no
checking for c++... no
checking for gpp... no
checking for aCC... no
checking for CC... no
checking for cxx... no
checking for cc++... no
checking for cl... no
checking for FCC... no
checking for KCC... no
checking for RCC... no
checking for xlC_r... no
checking for xlC... no
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... no
checking whether g++ accepts -g... no
checking dependency style of g++... none
checking for g77... no
checking for f77... no
checking for xlf... no
checking for frt... no
checking for pgf77... no
checking for fort77... no
checking for fl32... no
checking for af77... no
checking for f90... no
checking for xlf90... no
checking for pgf90... no
checking for epcf90... no
checking for f95... no
checking for fort... no
checking for xlf95... no
checking for ifc... no
checking for efc... no
checking for pgf95... no
checking for lf95... no
checking for gfortran... no
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... no
checking whether  accepts -g... no
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes
checking if gcc static flag  works... yes
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for shared library run path origin... done
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes
checking whether to use NLS... yes
checking where the gettext function comes from... libc
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML: :Capital Razz: arser... configure: error: XML: :Capital Razz: arser perl module is required for intltool
root@nielspc:/home/niels/Pakker/bmp-docklet-1.2 #

----------


## garnertr

Educational:

Test making software (multiple choice, random question/random answers)



thats all that comes to my mind @ the moment.

----------


## ulisse

> Yes, I did. Here is the output from ./configure. What to do now?
> 
> 
> FROM ./configure...
> -----------------------------
> 
> (cut)
> 
> checking for XML:arser... configure: error: XML:arser perl module is required for intltool
> root@nielspc:/home/niels/Pakker/bmp-docklet-1.2 #


As I said in the post you quoted, you need to:

sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl

before running ./configure

----------


## Tsjoklat

For me, being able to play games. For that purpose only I still have to have my dual-boot. Thinking of getting an x-box so that I can remove my entire winhole partition  :Smile: 

D

----------


## irish rebel

I have worked for 3 years testing distros and apps installing many applications and writing reviews on them .I like ubuntu its a great rock solid desktop but like all linux systems it lacks features that users in windows come to expect .
Multimedia I think is well covered in Gnu/Linux  except the field of Photo album applications.What I found was that if I installed wine and then I use picasso2  it is a top notch app that allows me to create a gift cd for friends and family.
I use Moneydance as a financial suite similer to quicken I can import my accounts from my bank ect .
I prefer K3B OVER NERO  even though I use nero for burning my dvd collection as it gives me 0 failures . I have tested Thinkfreeoffice check this one out it is smooth and I think completely compatable with MS Office 2003 ect it costs $ 39.00 but for those of us who need MS compatability it is awesome 
I also have on clients machines using wine so that I install apple itunes it works great on wines latest version.
So I use wine for three applications  DVDSHRINK, ITUNES AND Picasso2 .
Jahshaka is a great video editiing application that is very easy to use but hard to install on Ubuntu.
I will post any other results for applications That I think

----------


## raker

boot ubuntu without graphic interface?how can i do this?

----------


## gruepig

You can switch from X (the graphical interface) to console mode with 'ctrl-alt-F1' (or F2-F6).  You can switch back to X with 'ctrl-alt-F7' (or maybe F8 or F9).

To boot to console mode only, run 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' (use 'kdm' rather than 'gdm' for kubuntu).  Then the next time you boot, you'll be in console mode.  Then, should you choose to, you can start up gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' (or just start an X session with 'startx'.  Should you decide you want to boot into X again, run 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'.

----------


## Asc`

> "*games:* Outside of Creatures, I don't see (m)any games in Linux or even available through Cedega in Linux for Women. Myst? (as of this writing, NONE of the Myst games work in Cedega / Wine / VMWare) Sims? (Same here) Something-Completely-New? (What I wouldn't give for a fun, interactive game that was completely new and different - that wasn't another kill-em-up or puzzle solver.)"


Riven (win 5 disc version) works just fine for me under Wine.  Have to use 'no transitions' to keep the sound from skipping, but hopefully 6.06 will remedy that.

(sidenote: my sister's favorite weapon in Doom was the chainsaw, and she beat Diablo before I did)

----------


## _simon_

^ my other half loves Settlers IV and it works perfectly under Cedega. She also loves the colin mcrae games but cedega seems to have issues with the graphics in mcrae 2  :Sad: 

I guess different types of women are into different types of games.

These run natively: 

Doom III
UT 2004
Quake 4

OpenTTD is pretty good....

----------


## bk452

> I know this might be a bit off-topic, but I was really inspired by this topic. I have now installed BMP - and I like it! I'm now able to play WMA files, and the interface is really nice!
> 
> But I would like to install some of the other interesting plug-ins (especially the one mentioned in the quote below). But I don't know how to install all these interesting plug-ins...
> 
> Please help me...


xmms is almost the same as winamp.  It's a great app. You can find it under the Add/Remove Applications or  Synaptic.

----------


## kassetra

@niels: 
BMP is now called "classic" and has been forked into Audacious.  BMPx is the latest code version of BMP.  But, there are tons of plugins available for BMP:
http://bmp.beep-media-player.org/index.php/Plugin_list

@bk452: the reason I suggest bmp/x instead of xmms is because xmms is a gtk1 application that tends to look *really* ugly with the latest gnome installs.  BMP(x) is a gtk2 version of xmms.


Update on writing tools:
There have been newer writing/note-taking/mind-mapping tools released for gnome, and I've had the pleasure of trying a few...
Wyneken is a *great* little tool for note-taking or daily writing exercises.
Newton is a little "desktop wiki" tool that I use to save howtos, commands, notes to myself, etc.
GnuConcept is a small note + mind-map style of tool that can be useful for small things.


New high-end tool for animators:
My work tends to involve a lot of rendering/animation, and one of the newest production tools I've found for linux is really breaking ground!
Synfig is a 2d vector animation tool that I've recently been using and I have to say that I like it a lot.  It still has a lot of growing room, but I think it could easily be one of the GREAT applications for animation.


Working with my stuff:
I have thousands of books, literally... and that's not even counting all of the e-books I have.
Alexandria is one of the niftiest little applications I currently use to keep track of what books I own.  (So I don't purchase one again... for the third time!)
Comix is the application I use to actually read all the manga/comics I have (and some of my photo collections...)
GnoCHM is for all the crazy books I have in the windows help manual format (chm).
Bumblebee is what I use to keep track of my music and all kinds of other stuff - when he adds email capabilities to it... I'll be switching.   :Smile: 


Well, that's my update for now.  I have more, but I'll have to get the rest of my info gathered together.

Hmmm... I should be making a new app newsletter or something.  So that people could learn about all these new tools that I play with.... and so that others can chime in with their recommendations.... I'll have to think about that... especially if I included "install instructions / issues to avoid / etc." hmmm.

----------


## DonL

How the heck did you get Riven working. I installed it under Wine, but when it asked for disk 2, it hung and that was it. I tried everything I could think of, but nothing worked.

----------

